# Massive argument



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi ya, 

I've just had a massive argument with my hubby. He is being so unsupportive and really unhelpful. I have lauched my favourite crystal vase across the rooms and broken his phone. I am so worried that the argument will have prevented our little frosty from sticking around. He keeps walking around saying that it is going to be fine, but I am so so worried. 

Vicki x


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Vicki,

I know how you feel but having an argument won't affect the result. Your little bean has been well protected...x


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi miainlondon, 

Thank you for replying. I feel really sick and hearing that you don't think it will make a difference really helps. I was feeling so positive this morning and it feels like that has all just disappeared. 

Thanks again for replying x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Honestly it will make no difference what so ever.  I wouldnt even give it a second thought, just make up with your dh and enjoy your evening. If your embryos going to stick it will and if its not meant to be then it wont.  xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ive had arguements on both of my 2ww's with OH and got a BFP both times...

It wont affect a thing, dont worry


Xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Tbh the 2ww is so intense that i expect most couples have an argument, iv had 4 2ww and im sure me and my dh must have fallen out, but iv now got a 4 month old daughter from the last cycle.


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi ya, 

Thanks so much for replying. We have made it up and booked tickets to a movie tonight. I know that I am being highly strung, but I just feel that he should be cutting me some slack. I had to make up with him anyway. I have a progesterone injection that he has to give me in my bottom later and I can't have him with the syringe in one hand and my bottom in the other and us still cross can I? 

Thanks again for setting my mind at rest. 

Vicki x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

progesterone can make you grumpy! it's not your fault. try some youtube relaxation/meditation videos. x  these hormones really mess you up.


----------



## ASB (Feb 27, 2013)

Hope your feeling better now.
My DH and I argued on our 2ww and we got a + on our test.
I think part of the problem with us is that we were both so uptight but he was trying not to show it and didn't really know how to deal with ll the emotions.
Blooming men

Hope your feeling calmer now and good luck with the rest of the wait


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi fordygirl,

THANK YOU for posting this, there must be something in the air as DH and I also has a MASSIVE row yesterday. Only ever had a few like that in all the years we have known each other and I just couldn't understand why it had to happen yesterday, the day after ET. I even fleetingly wondered if we should have ever had an embie transferred together    Its great to see the replies and hopefully I haven't completely ruined our chances. I think the 2ww is hugely stressful for lots of people and also the fear for men that this could be it, they could actually become a father now. My DH is under massive pressure keeping his business going in the recession and this summer is a crucial time, so I guess he's also feeling super stressed, and I was probably being a bit irrational in the first place    

My mum made a good point, lots of people have really stressful jobs, lives, relationships etc with major issues in the 2ww when TTC naturally and still get pregnant, so why wouldn't we?! 

Sending huge hugs to you. Fingers crossed for both of us.    

when's your OTD?

xx


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi ya, 

My OTD is the 11th, when is yours? Today I am 6dp5 and I have had a spot of pinkish blood. Just one spot mind you. It has completely freaked me out. 

You mum makes a good point about natural pregnancies and mums (often not mine) are right. 

Thanks for everyone's kind words. 

Vicki x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Forty girl


Honestly try not to worry about one spot of blood.  I had that the day of my first scan, scared the hell out of me, but it was all ok in the end.  Maybe ins implantation bleed?


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

I did wonder about that, but the pessimist in me dismissed it. I hate this tww. I wish I could just sleep through it and wake up on test day


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Forty girl 


Make sure you have some type of routine to the day and dont lounge in bed, try to be productive, thats the only way i coped with 4 x 2ww. xxxx


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel Fordygirl, I feel the same!! The Avicii song at the moment makes me almost cry when he sings 'wake me up when its all over'!!! OTD is not til 14th for me so I'm very early days. 

But coweyes is right, try to keep busy and productive, I have tidied out cupboards, made bread, gone shopping, read books and watched funny DVDs etc. Its all I can do to keep me sane as I am so sure it has not worked and the atmosphere in our house is awful. (DH is super stressed and was really rude to my mum last night (basically saying v little, hardly acknowledging her and typing on his computer until she got the hint and went to bed   ), which I informed him of, and since this time he has hardly spoken to me and not come home yet. Not what I need right now   )

As for the spot of blood, I had the same but dark dark blood (see my 2ww post for more detailed TMI description lol!!) yesterday 2dp5dt but tried to reassure myself it was implantation!! You are probably far more likely to be having implantation bleed at your stage, so I   that's what it was. 

Keep your chin up honey.

xxxx


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi auntydanni, 

Thanks for your message. Sorry that your DH is stressed. I don't know that they can ever really appreciate what it is like to be looking after our little chickers. I hope that he gets back soon and is feeling a bit better. After our big bust up my DH has been a bit better. So maybe that will be the same for you? I will keep my fingers crossed. 

I have been lounging about because I have been so worried about overdoing it. I think that you and cow eyes are right that I need something to distract me. My DH has been on knicker watch with me for the last few days! That's a test for a bloke! 

I am really concerned that I am not having any symptoms and think that it isn't a good sign. Sunday is such a long way off. I think that I will try to be more structured tomorrow, hopefully that will help my to not think so much. 

Well, I wish you all baby dust. 

Lets hope things work out well for all of us x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Forty girl

Im going to be blunt, you've got to start helping yourself! Unless your actually doing proper exercise like playing tennis or going for a run or picking up heavy items you can't do any damage.  At a time like this you need structure, dont allow yourself to slip into thinking too much.  Get up and get out the door.  I used to walk my dogs early in the morning and then go to the corner shop to buy something nice to eat.  I tried to make my days flow so i didn't feel stagnant and then even more agitated.  Or i would visit a friend esp the ones who live a long way away so that the day would be taken up with driving their.

Symptoms, ignore them you really really can not predict it.  Iv had period pains with a bfn and a bfp, honestly your just drive yourself crazy.  Why don't you ask your dh what his fav cake is then tomorrow get up at a decent time, go buy all the ingredients and then make it for him.  Your find that before you know it another days gone.  xxxxx


----------

